# My Emperors Children



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have decided to make two slaanesh armies, Emperors Children and Traitor guard. I may add some slaanesh daemons at a later date.
I have the two 1750 lists I will be basing the armies off already done. I will be doing more than the units on the list I just find it easier when starting a new army to have a list built out to give you structure. This is also my first log which I also thought would help me finish my army.
So far I have done done a few test models and started on my first noise marine squad. 


Here is the champion of my noise marine squad. He was made out of parts I found in my blit box. Still need to paint his base, not sure how best to paint rubble. I also not sure about his head. Should i paint his feathers in natural colours or in more slaanesh colours.









This is another member of that squad, quite happy with this guy.










Here is a group shot of the all my painted marines so far. These are all from different squads.





























Tomorrow I should get all the bits I need to finish my noise marine squad. Then I can start on the champions with doom sirens.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dude i like it but for the love of god water down you'r paints 

but still looking good


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

although the paint is rather thick, its not as bad as some I've seen, you've managed to still get a good look regardless


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Good start Man. Loving the pink thang

As said previously, watering down your paints will help the look of the models greatly, Just getting the coats nice and smooth will turn an OK job into a really nice looking force. 

There are also a few other things you could do:

Yes keep the feathers in the slaanesh blue, But maybe add an Asurmen blue wash to give them some definition

I also think your golds would really benifit from a wash of either devlan mud, or brown in if your lucky enough to have some lol.

I think if you use thinner coats, get a smooth finish and ad some definition with washes/inks you'll really make these bad boys "pop" that much more.

As for the urban basing. Here's how I go about painting mine

1) Paint the entire base with a dark grey (I use adeptus battlegrey)
_1.5)You could add a further step here, though it isn't needed to be honest. You could then wash the base with devlan mud._
2) Drybrush a lighter grey over it (I use astronomicon grey)This should be rather heavy!
3) Add a further Drybrush of either Denheb Stone or bleached bone (This will give a chalky/dusty feel. How heavy this drybrush is should be down to presonal taste)

Lastly Paint any details (metal work, skulls etc) and paint the edge of your base. I use bestial brown but you could use graveyeard earth or black. But ensure you paint base edges to make the model look finished

Hope this helps

Regards

Reaper


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. sorry I have not replyed or updated been busy this last week.
I will look into watering my paints down, I water down my gw ones but not the Vallejo ones. The blue looks very thick in this picture and really needs to be fixed.
Ok here is my list I am working on right now.

Daemon Prince, Wings, Slaanesh, Lash-155
Elite
10xChosen, Slaanesh,Champion,3x powerweapons, 1 powerfist, Rhino,Combi weapon-315
Troops
8x Noise Marines-260
- Champion, Powerweapon, Doom Siren
-5x Sonic Blasters
-Melta Bombs
- Rhino
8x Noise Marines-260
- Champion, Powerweapon, Doom Siren
-5x Sonic Blasters
-Melta Bombs
- Rhino
8x Noise Marines-270
- Champion, Powerfist, Doom Siren
-5x Sonic Blasters
-Melta Bombs
- Rhino

Heavy support
3x Oblits-225
Vindicator-125
Vindicator-125


The daemon prince, Vindicators and Oblits are sprayed black and I have painted all the non sonic blaster noise marines and there Rhinos. 
Today I started work on my choosen.
So far I have made 5, going to finish the other 5 tonight and start painting them tomorrow.
Ok here are some pictures
Ok on to pictures:
*Normal Chosen *









*Icon Bearer *









*Powerfist *









*Plasma pistol and Powersword*









*Powersword*










*Groupshot*










I will update this log tomorrow when I start painting them.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I started ok on my chosen a while ago but due to looking for a part time job and the heat wave in london I have not done much work on them.
Here are a few quick pictures still very wip been mostly trying to get the pink right.


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

What's great is you have some solid modelling ability and a good eye for colour. There are some small improvements you could make - but mist will come with practice. And I can already see an improvement since the first posts in terms of shading and highlighting, blending, etc.

Keep it up!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I am going to do some more work on them later today and start on the rest of the squad.
So far I am quite happy with the squad so far, i have found the colours I think work well together so going to keep that going though out the squad. I took the advice of the people above and watered down most of my paints. I am still having problems with the GW gold, it is to thick but when I water it down it goes far too runny even if I only put a little water in. Going to try out a different brand of gold.
I am having a bit of a problem highlighting pink on flat areas like leg armour and shoulder pads.
Although I am not sure about the head on the guy in the third picture. I dont think the colour goes that well with the pink.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

That second set of pictures is a great improvement over the first, your colours are looking much sharper and smoother.

I know from experience that pink is a tough colour to get looking smooth, tending to need several layers.

I'd definately pick up some of the new washes [they really are fan-bloody-tastic] for the main colours in your force, you'll find they really help levelling out the hightlights... Pink is tough, you'll either want red or purple imo but you'll need to experament to see what works for you.


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Golden Rule: Flat surface - no need to highlight!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I was going to prime a few noise marines today before I had to head off but the weather has not been great.
So I went though my bit box and made a few more marines to fill the gaps in my normal squads. 
I also tried using greenstuff for the first time and it went pretty well, would have been alot easier if I had a tool to use to pull and smooth it so that will be my next order.

Sorry the pictures arnt great, my camera was acting strange today.

This guy is going to be a champion armed with Powerweapon and a Doom siren.









Here is my flamer guy, I really like him so will have to think of a way to get a flamer into my army. The greenstuff is meant to be flayed skin.









And finally this guy. I think I will count him as a champion but not sure. 












Edit: Just primed these guys just about to start basecoating them will post up some pictures soon.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Time for another update, sorry I am slow at updating this.

I have some WIP of the squad I am doing. I just need some advice and help on some colours.

I need help deciding which colours to paint the robes and face of my champion and his back banner (a ravenwing bike banner)









I am also trying something new with the EC badge on there shoulders.Instead of just painting it gold I painted it more lifelike. The feathers are purple and the claws gold, with the hand part bleached bone. Needs some work but do you think it could look ok or would it be better just gold.










I tried some greenstuff and attempted to make it look like a face was coming out of his armour. Again I am not sure on which colour to paint the flesh, face or hair.














These next guys I am pretty happy with I should have them finished soon.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

did i see lash in your list!!!!! yes i did.....
with that sead yeah they are looking sweet i like the guy with the BT chain sword


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Its always good to see more Emperors Children! Keep up the good work


----------

